# Where to buy Rocking Chairs



## rjcruiser (May 7, 2010)

Well, the old ones are giving in and my wife would like to get some new rocking chairs.  She likes the cracker barrel ones, but was wondering if there are any out there for cheaper than $130 a piece.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 7, 2010)

Check out Mike Woods in downtown Monroe.  Right on the square.  He has a bunch of that sort of stuff -- don't know the prices.

OTOH, anything else won't have the cachet of coming from the Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 7, 2010)

Perhaps Old Time Pottery or Garden Ridge. You down with OTP?


----------



## Huntinfool (May 7, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Check out Mike Woods in downtown Monroe.  Right on the square.  He has a bunch of that sort of stuff -- don't know the prices.
> 
> OTOH, anything else won't have the cachet of coming from the Cracker Barrel.



You talking about Mike Cash?

RJ, we have 4 of the Cracker Barrel chairs on our porch.  Yes, they are super expensive.  But for a reason.....buy them over time if you have to.  It's worth it to buy chairs that won't fall apart after a couple of years.

I bought two for my wife and then I think my parents gave her one for Christmas and then her birthday again.  So now we have the four that we needed.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 7, 2010)

Brumby Rocker, Marietta Ga


----------



## jason4445 (May 8, 2010)

Yeah those Cracker barrel chairs are from Brumby Rocker Co.  My grandmother had a pair on her front screen porch for 40 years or more and worn and peeling they were as tight then as the day she bought them.


----------



## CAL (May 8, 2010)

Not many folks know how to check a rocking chair for rocking!Not all rocking chairs are really made to rock.Some only look like rockers!A good rocking chair is balanced and when started to rock without sitting in it,it will continue to rock for a good while on it's on!Thought this might help in ya purchase.Good luck!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (May 8, 2010)

Here is a great and extremely informative article relating to the history of rocking chair companies including Brumby and also the Cracker Barrel rocking chairs... I bought one for my Mom for Mothers Day and I know she's going to love it 

http://jacksonville.com/tu-online/stories/102498/dsd_1024Rock.html


----------



## earl (May 8, 2010)

Stay away from the $49.99 ones at Wally world. My butt is still sore from where it broke.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 8, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> You talking about Mike Cash?
> 
> RJ, we have 4 of the Cracker Barrel chairs on our porch.  Yes, they are super expensive.  But for a reason.....buy them over time if you have to.  It's worth it to buy chairs that won't fall apart after a couple of years.
> 
> I bought two for my wife and then I think my parents gave her one for Christmas and then her birthday again.  So now we have the four that we needed.



Yeah, don't know what I was thinking.


----------

